# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ճի՞շտ է արդյոք սկեսրոջը «մայրիկ» ասելը

## Second Chance

Շատերի համար դժվար հարց է, դժվար է անվանել գրեթե օտար կնոջը նույն անունով, ինչ որ  քեզ հարազատ ու ծնող մայրիկին  
ոմանք սիրով են անում, անգամ մինչև ամուսնությունը 
 ոմանք ստիպված, 
ոմանք էլ համարում են սխալ ու հրաժարվում :Smile:  ասելով որ մայրը մեկն է

Արդյո՞ք դրանից կարեղ են տուժել/կամ hակառակը/  ընտանեկան հարաբերությունհները

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Շատերի համար դժվար հարց է, դժվար է անվանել գրեթե օտար կնոջը նույն անունով, ինչ որ  քեզ հարազատ ու ծնող մայրիկին  
> ոմանք սիրով են անում, անգամ մինչև ամուսնությունը 
>  ոմանք ստիպված, 
> ոմանք էլ համարում են սխալ ու հրաժարվում ասելով որ մայրը մեկն է


 :Sad:  տխուր սմայլիկիս ուշադրություն մի դարձրու…Շուտով ես էլ եմ կանգնելու էդ հարցի առաջ:Ճիշտա չեմ մտածում,որ չպիտի ասեմ,կասեմ,ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում  :Sad:  հա,մաման մեկնա,բայց դե հո կիսուր մայրիկն էլ սիրելի մարդու մամանա,ու պետք չի շատ մտածել դրա մասին,թե չէ հաստատ կսկսենք մտածել ասեմ,թե չե  :Think:

----------

Եկվոր (09.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Դժվար  հարց  է, մանավանդ  հաշվի  առնելով, որ  շատ  սկեսուրներ  մեծ  ցանկություն  են  ունենում, որ  անպայման  իրենց  դիմեն  մայրիկով  :Smile: : Ինձ  համար  էտքան  էլ  էական  չի  մայրիկ  ասելը`  մանավանդ  եթե  դա  ձևական  կամ  ստիպողական  բնույթ  է  կրում. Ավելի  լավ  է  դիմել  անունով, մենակ  թե  հարգանք  լինի:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տուժելը գիտեք ո՞նց…կարողա:Դա մտածելակերպիցա:Կան ընտանիքներ,որտեղ դա կարող է լարված մթնոլորտ ստեղծել:Բա ո՞նց իմանաք ընտանիքի անդամները ինչպիսինն են:Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում,առաջարկել են ասել էնպես ինչպես ես եմ ուզում,առանց քաշվելու:Բայց ես գտնում եմ որ ամեն դեպքում հենց կեսուր մայրիկի համար ու ամուսնու համար հաճելի է երբ դու ինքդ դառնում ես էդ ընտանիքի անդամ մայրիկ ասելով:

----------

Եկվոր (09.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Լուսաբեր-ի* խոսքերից
> Տուժելը գիտեք ո՞նց…կարողա:Դա մտածելակերպիցա:Կան ընտանիքներ,որտեղ դա կարող է լարված մթնոլորտ ստեղծել:Բա ո՞նց իմանաք ընտանիքի անդամները ինչպիսինն են:Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում,առաջարկել են ասել էնպես ինչպես ես եմ ուզում,առանց քաշվելու:Բայց ես գտնում եմ որ ամեն դեպքում հենց կեսուր մայրիկի համար ու ամուսնու համար հաճելի է երբ դու ինքդ դառնում ես էդ ընտանիքի անդամ մայրիկ ասելով:


Գիտեք  ինչում  է  ցավը, որ  երբեմն  մարդիկ ստիպված  են  անում  էն, ինչը  մեղմ  ասած  էտքան  էլ  իրենց  սրտով  չի: Իհարկե  ես  չեմ  ասում  թե  պետք  է  չասել: Ուղղակի  իմ  կարծիքով ավելի լավ  է  տալ  անունը, քան  այն  արտաբերել  զուտ   ընդունված  օրենքներց  ելնելով: Դրա  համար  էլ  ասում  եմ, դա  շատ  նեղ  շրջանակների  հարց  է`  մի  կողնից  ուզում  ես  քո  ցանկությունը  լինի, որը  սակայն  չհարվածի  դեռ  չձևավոևրված  հարաբերություններին: 
Հետո  էլ  իմ  դիտումները  ցույց  են  տալիս, որ  ժամանակի  ընթացքում  մայրիկները  դառնում  են  տատիկներ  ու  շատ  հարսներ սկսում  են  դիմել  տատիկով// իբր  թոռների  ձևով//

----------

Amarysa (21.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կոնկրետ ես բնույթով էնպիսին եմ որ չեմ անի էն ինչը ինձ հաճելի չի: Գտնում եմ որ դա է ճիշտը,կասեմ,որովհետև ես եմ տենց ուզում…  :Tongue:

----------

Եկվոր (09.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սիրելի աղջիկներ, մի ամուսնացեք պարզապես ամուսնանալու համար, այլ ամուսնացեք սիրելով, որ ձեր սիրելի ամուսնու մայրը ձեզ համար նույնպես սիրելի լինի, քանի որ ունեցել, մեծացրել ու դաստիարակել է ձեր սիրելի ամուսնուն, ու որ առանց կաշկանդվելու ձեր սկեսրոջը «մայրիկ» չէ, «մամա» կամ «մամ» ասեք։ :Tongue:

----------

Amarysa (21.06.2010), CactuSoul (30.06.2013), eduard30 (08.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Եկվոր (09.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (16.12.2009), Նարե91 (23.01.2014)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Սիրելի աղջիկներ, մի ամուսնացեք պարզապես ամուսնանալու համար, այլ ամուսնացեք սիրելով, որ ձեր սիրելի ամուսնու մայրը ձեզ համար նույնպես սիրելի լինի, քանի որ ունեցել, մեծացրել ու դաստիարակել է ձեր սիրելի ամուսնուն, ու որ առանց կաշկանդվելու ձեր սկեսրոջը «մայրիկ» չէ, «մամա» կամ «մամ» ասեք։


Այ էս էլ ասում եմ էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

մտածում եմ որ իմ համար շատ դժվար կլինի մայրիկ ասել,որովհետև իմ համար իմ մաման միհատնա,ու մենակ էտ մամա բառը այնքան քաղցր ա,այնքան իմաստ ունի իրա մեջ,իսկ նենց, որ կեսուրին ասեմ միտեսակ կեղծ կլինի. :Blush:  ախր բայց մտածում ենք մամա չէ բա ոնց ենք դիմելու կեսուրին :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատերի համար դժվար հարց է, դժվար է անվանել գրեթե օտար կնոջը նույն անունով, ինչ որ  քեզ հարազատ ու ծնող մայրիկին


Այս ամենը պայմանականություններ են, որոնք ոմանք չափից ավելի լուրջ են ընդունում: Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով կապ չունի, աղջիկը սկեսրոջը մայրիկ կամ սկեսրայրին հայրիկ կասի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Կարևորը, որ նրանց մեջ լինեն մարդկային, ջերմ, հանգիստ, նորմալ ընտանեկան հարաբերություններ:

Միաժամանակ չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարծում են, որ չի կարելի մայրիկ ասել, քանի որ մայրիկը մեկն ա: Մայրիկն ու հայրիկն ընդամենը գեղեցիկ, շատ գեղեցիկ բառեր են ու նրանցով ուրիշին դիմելը չի նշանակում, որ դու նրանց նույն հարթության մեջ ես դնում քո ծնողների հետ... այսպես թե այնպես մարդու ծնողները նորմալ պայմաններում շատ ավելին են մարդու համար, քան կարող են լինել իր կողակցի ծնողները: Իսկ այս բառերը ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ չեն կարող փոխել:

Օրինակ ես վաճառող կնոջը հաճախ հանգիստ այսպես եմ դիմում.
«Մայրիկ ջան, երկու կիլո կարտոֆիլ կշռիր»,
կամ տաքսու վարորդին.
«Հայրիկ, այստեղ պահի՛ր»:

Ու ի՞նչ, դրանից ի՞նչ  է փոխվում...
Պայմանականությունների գերի պետք չէ դառնալ  :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (21.06.2010), eduard30 (08.02.2010), murmushka (01.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.09.2009), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Եկվոր (09.02.2010), Կաթիլ (02.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013), Ֆոտոն (02.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

հա Համաձայն եմ Չուկի հետ համոզվեցի :Blush:   ու հնարավորա այնքան լավը լինեն ամուսնու ծնողները,քեզ էլ իրենց սեփական երեխայի նման վերաբերվեն,դե դա մեզանիցել է կախված,որ հարազատ մոր ու հոր նման դառնան,բայց դե տարբերություն միշտ էլ կլինի.ու մենք էլ սիրով կդիմենք հայրիկ ու մայրիկ :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Շատերի համար դժվար հարց է, դժվար է անվանել գրեթե օտար կնոջը նույն անունով, ինչ որ  քեզ հարազատ ու ծնող մայրիկին  
> ոմանք սիրով են անում, անգամ մինչև ամուսնությունը 
>  ոմանք ստիպված, 
> ոմանք էլ համարում են սխալ ու հրաժարվում ասելով որ մայրը մեկն է
> 
> Արդյո՞ք դրանից կարեղ են տուժել/կամ hակառակը/  ընտանեկան հարաբերությունհները


Իսկ անձամբ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ինչու ոչ....
Բայց դա պետք է լինի ինքնակամ, այլ ոչ թե տղայի կամ ինչ որ մի այլ անձի պարտադրությամբ:
Պատկերացրեք ձեր ապագա ամուսնու մայրը  աղջիկ չունի ու դուք իրան մամա ասեք, միանգամից կհալվի ,... :Blush:  :LOL: 
Ես ինքս չեմ էլ փորձում պատկերացնել ճիշտ է, սխալ է, քանի որ հարցին  միանշանակ, ստույգ պատասխան տալ անհնարա/ ժամանակը կգա, կտեսնենք  :Tongue: /

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարծում եմ՝ տվյալ դեպքում ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չկա. ճիշտ է այն տարբերակը, որը երկու կողմերի համար էլ ընդունելի ու հաճելի է։

----------

Apsara (02.11.2009), Shushan-87 (06.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Կարծում եմ՝ տվյալ դեպքում ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չկա. ճիշտ է այն տարբերակը, որը երկու կողմերի համար էլ ընդունելի ու հաճելի է։


_Այո…_

----------


## Lady SDF

> Սիրելի աղջիկներ, մի ամուսնացեք պարզապես ամուսնանալու համար, այլ ամուսնացեք սիրելով, որ ձեր սիրելի ամուսնու մայրը ձեզ համար նույնպես սիրելի լինի, քանի որ ունեցել, մեծացրել ու դաստիարակել է ձեր սիրելի ամուսնուն, ու որ առանց կաշկանդվելու ձեր սկեսրոջը «մայրիկ» չէ, «մամա» կամ «մամ» ասեք։


Բայց չէ՞ որ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ սիրելով ամուսնանում են, բայց սիրելի ամուսնու մայրը ոչ մի կերպ չի դառնում սիրելի (անկախ այն փաստից որ ունեցել, մեծացրել և դաստիարակել է սիրելի էակին): Այնպես որ, «մամա» ասելը միայն դրանով չէ պայմանավորված:

Ինչպես Ուլուանան ասաց պետք է լինի հարմար և հաճելի 2 կողմի համար:

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա էս հարցում. այստեղ ամեն մարդ իր չափանիշներով, դաստիարակությամբ ու համոզմունքներով է շարժվում, կամ էլ ուղղակի՝ սրտի թելադրանքով: 
Տվյալ դեպքում՝ իմ սիրտն ինձ ասում է, որ ես բացի իմ մամայից ուրիշ ոչ մեկին «մամ» ասել չեմ կարող...

----------


## Նարե

Օրինակ ես պատրաստվում եմ չասել, հաստատ չեմ որոշել, բայց դե ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես կլին: մի ժամանակ կարծում էի , որ ասելու հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր չեմ ունենա, բայց հիմա կոնկրետ շատ օտար է թվում մամայով դիմել ամուսնուս մայրիկին: Դրա փոխարեն ես ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ մեր մոտ հաստատվեն ետ բառին համապատասխան հարաբերություններ
 Հ.Գ. և՛ ընկերս , և՛ մաման նույն մտքին են: էհհհհհ՜ չնայած կյանք ա, չես կարող ասել ՝ ինչ կլինի :Think:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ մեկն ու մեկը թող բացատրի թե *կեսուրին մամա* ասելը, ի՞նչ կապ ունի *հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն* բաժնի հետ: 
Էս թեման լավագույն դեպքում սերիալամոլ անբան հարևանների հետ, սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ դատարկ քննարկման թեմայա: Լավ, գոնե լիներ դեսից-դենից բաժնում, մի քիչ հասկանալի կլիներ: Եթե շատ փիլիսոփայորեն նայենք , դե ուրեմն նմանապես կարելի է խոսել թե օժիտին 7, թե՞ 10 սրբիչ դնել: Նման թեմայով, շատ ուզելու դեպքում, հոգեբանություն բաժնում կարելի էր խոսել կեսուրին մամա ասողների, կամ էլ չասողների հոգեբանության մասին: Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ: Բայց, ազնիվ խոսք, լավ ավելի լավ է չշարունակեմ.............

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Դեսից-Դենից» բաժին:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ մեկն ու մեկը թող բացատրի թե *կեսուրին մամա* ասելը, ի՞նչ կապ ունի *հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն* բաժնի հետ: 
> Էս թեման լավագույն դեպքում սերիալամոլ անբան հարևանների հետ, սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ դատարկ քննարկման թեմայա: Լավ, գոնե լիներ դեսից-դենից բաժնում, մի քիչ հասկանալի կլիներ: Եթե շատ փիլիսոփայորեն նայենք , դե ուրեմն նմանապես կարելի է խոսել թե օժիտին 7, թե՞ 10 սրբիչ դնել: Նման թեմայով, շատ ուզելու դեպքում, հոգեբանություն բաժնում կարելի էր խոսել կեսուրին մամա ասողների, կամ էլ չասողների հոգեբանության մասին: Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ: Բայց, ազնիվ խոսք, լավ ավելի լավ է չշարունակեմ.............


Փորձեմ բացատրել. շատերի համար օտար կնոջը «մամա» ասելը որոշակի հոգեբանական խնդիր է, հոգեբանական պատնեշ, որը հաղթահարելը դժվար է։ Հարցը վերաբերում է մարդկային հարաբերություններին, իսկ մարդկային հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ ցանկացած թեմա գոնե այդքանով փիլիսոփայական չէ, բայց հոգեբանական կարող է համարվել, իմ կարծիքով, հետևաբար իրավունք ուներ բացվելու ինչքան «Դեսից–դենից»–ում, այնքան էլ «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայությունում»։  :Wink:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Փորձեմ բացատրել. շատերի համար օտար կնոջը «մամա» ասելը որոշակի հոգեբանական խնդիր է, հոգեբանական պատնեշ, որը հաղթահարելը դժվար է։ Հարցը վերաբերում է մարդկային հարաբերություններին, իսկ մարդկային հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ ցանկացած թեմա գոնե այդքանով փիլիսոփայական չէ, բայց հոգեբանական կարող է համարվել, իմ կարծիքով, հետևաբար իրավունք ուներ բացվելու ինչքան «Դեսից–դենից»–ում, այնքան էլ «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայությունում»։


Ֆորումի բոլոր բաժինների թեմաներն էլ քիչ թե շատ առնչվում են մարդկային պարզ կամ էլ բարդ հոգեբանության հետ, և ինչպես դու ես ասում, որոշ մարդկանց համար կարող են հանդիսանալ հոգեբանական պատնեշ, կամ էլ շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական հիմնախնդիր: Ուրեմն եդ դեպքում բոլոր թեմաները կարելի կլինի դիտարկել հոգեբանություն փիլիսոփայություն բաժնում:
 Ես մոլի չեմ պայքարում դրա դեմ; Եթե մոդերները գտնում են, որ արժի թեման թողնել հոգեբանություն բաժնում, կամ էլ տեղափոխել  թեկուզ քաղաքականություն բաժին, դա էլ է նորմալ; Քանի որ եթե հարս սկեսուր հարաբերությունները վատ լինեն , *մամա* չասելու պատճառով, դա կարող է վատ անդրադառնալ ամբողջ ընտանիքի վրա; Իսկ ինչպես գիտենք ընտանիքը պետության հիմնարար օղակն է; Հետևաբար լրիվ տեղավորվում է քաղաքականություն բաժնում

Էստեղ նպատակահարմարության հարց է

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,նայեք էս թեմայի 10-րդ գրառումը,Chuk-ը էնպես գեղեցիկ ու տեղինա բացատրել,որ ավելի լավ չի էլ կարելի պատկերացնել... 
Դե,դա իմ կարծիքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկ անձամբ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:


համաձայն եմ այս կարծիքի հետ :Wink: 



> ճիշտ է այն տարբերակը, որը երկու կողմերի համար էլ ընդունելի ու հաճելի է։

----------


## Second Chance

> ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ մեկն ու մեկը թող բացատրի թե *կեսուրին մամա* ասելը, ի՞նչ կապ ունի *հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն* բաժնի հետ: 
> Էս թեման լավագույն դեպքում սերիալամոլ անբան հարևանների հետ, սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ դատարկ քննարկման թեմայա: Լավ, գոնե լիներ դեսից-դենից բաժնում, մի քիչ հասկանալի կլիներ: Եթե շատ փիլիսոփայորեն նայենք , դե ուրեմն նմանապես կարելի է խոսել թե օժիտին 7, թե՞ 10 սրբիչ դնել: Նման թեմայով, շատ ուզելու դեպքում, հոգեբանություն բաժնում կարելի էր խոսել կեսուրին մամա ասողների, կամ էլ չասողների հոգեբանության մասին: Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ: Բայց, ազնիվ խոսք, լավ ավելի լավ է չշարունակեմ.............


Չգիտեմ ինչու ես այդպես համարում, որ *այն միայն սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ անբան հարևանների հետ* քննարկամն թեմա է, բայց ես և շատ այլ մարդիկ այդպես չենք կարծում: 
Իսկ թե այն ինչ կապ ունի հոգեբանության հետ -շատ մեծ, քանի որ խոսքը խոսք է, բայց այն դժվար է արտասանելը հենց այն պատճառով, որ առնչվում է քո ներսի զգացական, հոգեբանական ընկալման հետ: Համենայնդեպս ինձ համար դա այդպիսի հարց էր, թե չէ այդքան զվարճալի հարց  լիներ զվարճալի բաժնում կբացեի :Smile: 
Չնայած Ուլուանան էլ էր պատասխանել  քո հարցին

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով չէ...: Տեսնես տղամարդուն դուր կգա՞ր, որ իրեն ստիպեին մեկ ուրիշին «մամ» ասել :Smile:  Իհարկե չէ - բա աղջկանից ինչո՞ւ պահանջել դա...

----------


## Լեո

Լավ, եթե մայրիկ չասի, ի՞նչ պիտի ասի: :Think: 
Տիկի՞ն Լաուր :Think:

----------


## Lion

> Լավ, եթե մայրի չասի, ի՞նչ պիտի ասի:
> Տիկի՞ն Լաուր


Իրոք լուրջ հարցա... :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Լավ, եթե մայրիկ չասի, ի՞նչ պիտի ասի:
> Տիկի՞ն Լաուր


Դե նայած, երբեմն «մաման» նենց զզվելի տոնով են ասում, որ հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ա տիկին Լաուրը  :Smile:  Կամ, օրինակ, կիսուրի մասին ասում են՝ մաման, հարազատ մոր մասին խոսելիս՝ մամաս, որ տարբերակեն, ավելի վիրավորական չի՞, քան որ ասեն տիկին Լաուրը  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե նայած, երբեմն «մաման» նենց զզվելի տոնով են ասում, որ հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ա տիկին Լաուրը  Կամ, օրինակ, կիսուրի մասին ասում են՝ մաման, հարազատ մոր մասին խոսելիս՝ մամաս, որ տարբերակեն, ավելի վիրավորական չի՞, քան որ ասեն տիկին Լաուրը


Ինձ դուր չէր գա, եթե իմ կինը մորս տիկին-ով կամ առավել ևս ծյա-ով դիմեր: Եթե նա ինձ սիրում է, նա իմ ծնողներին էլ կսիրի: Իսկ եթե նա իմ ծնողներին սիրում է որպես ծնող, ապա մայրիկ ասելը նրա համար ոչ թե անհրաժեշտություն կամ պարտավորություն կլինի, այլ ուղղակի բնական մի բան:

----------

Yeghoyan (11.09.2009), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Բարձրահասակ (24.02.2009), Կաթիլ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Հասուլյո

> Իմ կարծիքով չէ...: Տեսնես տղամարդուն դուր կգա՞ր, որ իրեն ստիպեին մեկ ուրիշին «մամ» ասել Իհարկե չէ - բա աղջկանից ինչո՞ւ պահանջել դա...


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Lion, կարծում եմ, որ սխալ է, քանի որ երբեք էլ սրտանց չես ասում, որովհետև մտածում ես, որ միևնույն է իմ մայրը չի, կարելի է ուրիշ կերպ դիմել, և եթե ստիպում են ասել, ապա էլ ավելի անտանելի է ամեն անգամ սկեսուրին մամա ասելը: Եվ տղամարդը դրա դժվարութունը չի կարող հասկանալ, քանի որ իրեն չեն ստիպում որ ինչ-որ մեկին առավել ևս աղջկա ծնողներին ասի մամա կամ պապա…

----------


## Lion

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Lion, կարծում եմ, որ սխալ է, քանի որ երբեք էլ սրտանց չես ասում, որովհետև մտածում ես, որ միևնույն է իմ մայրը չի, կարելի է ուրիշ կերպ դիմել, և եթե ստիպում են ասել, ապա էլ ավելի անտանելի է ամեն անգամ սկեսուրին մամա ասելը: Եվ տղամարդը դրա դժվարութունը չի կարող հասկանալ, քանի որ իրեն չեն ստիպում որ ինչ-որ մեկին առավել ևս աղջկա ծնողներին ասի մամա կամ պապա…


 Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի նոր հարց բարձրացվեց, թե բա ո՞նց դիմել: Երևի  ճիշտը   "մամ" տարբերակն է՝ դրա մեջ ՉԴՆԵԼՈՎ "մայրիկ" իմաստը :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_ես իմ հարսիկին կասեմ, որ ինձ անունով դիմի ու Դուք-ով… 

ինչ հեռանկարային պլաններ ունեմ… _

----------


## Lion

> _ես իմ հարսիկին կասեմ, որ ինձ անունով դիմի ու Դուք-ով… 
> 
> ինչ հեռանկարային պլաններ ունեմ… _


Երկնային, վեր կկենա՞ք աթոռից... Ահագին տխուր է... :Cool:

----------


## Երկնային

> Երկնային, վեր կկենա՞ք աթոռից... Ահագին տխուր է...


_Լայըն ջան, տիկին Արուսը շատ ավելի տխուր է…_

----------

CactuSoul (30.06.2013)

----------


## Kita

> Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի նոր հարց բարձրացվեց, թե բա ո՞նց դիմել: Երևի  ճիշտը   "մամ" տարբերակն է՝ դրա մեջ ՉԴՆԵԼՈՎ "մայրիկ" իմաստը


Ինձ համար ՄաՄ տարբերակն ավելի հոգեհարազատ է, քան մայրիկը :Smile:  Մամը ավելի մի տեսակ ձերն է դառնում տարիների ընթացքում, երևի որ փոքրուց առաջին անգամ հաստատ մայրիկով չենք դիմել այլ մամով :Smile: 
Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ, գալիս է մարդուց, բայց ինձ համար մի հոգի գոյություն ունի, որին ես կարող եմ դիմել որպես մայրիկ՝ այդ բառին տալով իր արժեքը, իսկ անիմաստ ու ձևական այդ բառը չեմ պատրաստվում օգտագործել :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> _Լայըն ջան, տիկին Արուսը շատ ավելի տխուր է…_


Դե  էտ դեպքում մնում ա   շու՜տ երեխա ունենալ, որ տատիկով դիմես  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Համ մամ ասելն եմ լսել համ անունով դիմելը,բայց դե մեկա դա կապ չունի:Ասել էլ կա ասել էլ  :LOL:  Շատ մի մտածեք,ասեք ոնց սիրտներդ տալիսա :Wink:  մեկա դրանից հարաբերություները չեն փոխվելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Moon

Ընդհանրապես ես դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, ու մի քիչ էլ ձևական եմ համարում, ճիշտ ա կարծում եմ, որ կան մարիկ, որ անկեղծ ու հոգով են ասում, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ կարող, ինձ համար նույնը չէ ախր։ Էնպես որ դեմ եմ, համարում եմ հայակական հին ձևականություն։ :Angry2:

----------


## Lion

Մի խոսքով - մամ... :Smile:  Բայց ոչ "մայրիկ" իմաստով...

----------


## Shauri

Ինչ վերաբերում է "սխալ է, ո՞վ է տեսնես այդպիսի բան հորինել" տարբերակին, թերևս տեղին է հիշել, որ հին ժամանակներում աղջիկներին ամուսնացնում էին 10-14 տարեկանում, այսինքն` միայն վաղ մանկությունն էին անցկացնում ծնողների հետ ու այնքան փոքր տարիքում էին գնում սկեսրոջ տուն, որ ըստ էության սկեսուրն ավելի շատ էր "մամայություն" անում էդ բալիկին, քան թե հարազատ ծնողը: Ու այդ պարագայում էլ թերևս բնական էր մամա ու պապա ասելը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ սովորույթին 21-րդ դարում, Ուլունայի ասածի հետ միանգամայն համամիտ եմ  :Ok:

----------


## Lapterik

Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ սենց թեմա ակումբում հաստատ կա, եթե ոչ նույն վերնագրով, ապա գոնե նույն կոնտեքստով  :Wink:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Չնայած ամուսնացած չեմ, բայց կասեի, որ ճիշտ է, նամանավանդ, որ ցանկացած կիսուր իրեն դրանից շատ լավ է զգում:  :Smile:

----------


## AniwaR

Ես նույնիսկ իմ մամային միշտ չէ, որ «մամ» եմ ասում, էլ ուր մնաց սկեսուրին: :Shok:  Միանշանակ կդիմեմ անունով:

----------

Չամիչ (02.11.2009)

----------


## mkofranc

Իմ կարծիքով պարտադիր չէ , ինչու տղայի համար ամոթ է զոքանչին մայր անվանելը, հայ հասարակությունում ընդունված չէ: Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ եթե  կինը չի ուզում ասել մայրիկ , ավելի լավ է չասի , քան թե ասի , հետո <<լեզուն կծի>> , ամեն դեպքում դա ստիպելով չի , մարդը ուզում է ասում է: Նույնն էլ տղայի համար , եթե իր զոքանչը լավն է կարող է ասել զոքանչ մայրիկ, ու այդ դեպքում ոչ մի ամոթ բան չի լինի: :Xeloq:

----------


## Apsara

> Չնայած ամուսնացած չեմ, բայց կասեի, որ ճիշտ է, նամանավանդ, որ ցանկացած կիսուր իրեն դրանից շատ լավ է զգում:


Ցանկացած չէ, իմ կիսուրը ինքն է խնդրել իրեն անունով դիմեմ, իրեն շատ երիտասարդ է համարում, բացի դրանից իրենց ընտանիքում ընդունված է նույնիսկ հոպար, քեռի, մորաքույր և հորաքույրներին անունով դիմել, ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար էլ է այդպես հաճելի, ավելի անկաշկանդ եմ զգում :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.11.2009), Farfalla (02.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

սկեսուրը չգիտեմ, բայց որ իմ փեսես կամ հարսս ինձ ասեն "հայրիկ", ես ինձ շատ վատ կզգամ  :Wink:  , որտև ինձի սկի իմ երեխաները չեն ասում ՛հայրիկ "  :Angry2:   :LOL: ՛

----------


## Բարեկամ

արհեստական հարաբերություններից ու դրանից խորացումից խուսափելու համար, իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտը "տիկին .../անուն/" դիմելն է, կամ անուն հայրանունով, եթե տիկինը այդպես սիրում է: Իսկ"մամա" մի հատ ա լինում...  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր ա սկսուրի ռուսերեն ստուգաբանությունը - свекровь , որը բացվում ա своя кровь - այն է, հարսի արյունը, մտնելով տվյալ ընտանիք, պետք ա հավասարվի _նրանց_ արյանը:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.11.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

վաաաաա՜յ,, էրեխեք կներեք, սխալ քվեարկեցի, վերջին տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկեցի,,, ինձ թվաց զոնքաջների մասին ա խոսքը գնում,, ես հաճախ եմ կիսուրին ու զոնքաջին խառնում :Blush: 

հա, բա,, ճիշտ ա,, դեռ ավելին,, մի հատ ել տարբերակ պիտի լիներ,,, պարտադիր ա :LOL: ,,
 չէ,, եթե ճիշտն ասեմ, հաճելի կլինի եթե կինս իմ մորը իրեն մայր համարի,, բայց եթե չէ,, ապա ձևականություններ չեմ սիրում,, ճիշտ ա,, պագոները չի ընկնի եթե մայր անվանի,, բայց դա ինձ համար մեծ բան չի փոխի,, եթե ասելու ա ուղղակի ասելու համար,,,,
շատ ուրախ կլինեմ նույնիսկ եթե մայրս կնոջս համար մեծ քրոջ նման լինի և իրանց միջև լինի ազատ ընկերական հարաբերություններ,, առանց կաշկանդվելու ու ձևականությունների,, բայց հարգանոքով,, որը պետք է լինի բոլորի հարաբերությունների մեջ,, անկախ տարիքից,, ընտանիքում ունեցած դիրքից,,, սեռից,, և այլն

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես իմ կիսուրին ոչ թե մայրիկ, այլ մամ կամ մամա եմ ասելու; Եվ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ մաման ինձ համար միակը չի; Ուղղակի գտնում եմ, որ դա հարգանքի նշան է;

----------

Սերխիո (15.12.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

էհ, դժվար ու բարդ հարց է քննարկվում: Մինչ օրս (արդեն տարի ու կես) սկեսրոջս փորձում եմ մայր անվանել, չի ստացվում, բայց իմ սկեսուրը (որը շատ բարի, շատ հոգատար ու շատ սիրելի կին է) ինքն է հենց ուզում մայր անվանվել իմ կողմից... Դե չի ստացվում, էլի... հո զոռով չի :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես իմ կիսուրին ոչ թե մայրիկ, այլ մամ կամ մամա եմ ասելու; Եվ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ մաման ինձ համար միակը չի;* Ուղղակի գտնում եմ, որ դա հարգանքի նշան է;*


Հուսով եմ հակառակ դեպքը չես համարում անհարգանքի նշան :Smile: 

Հարգանքը՝ , եթե մարդն իսկապես ուզում է ցուցաբերել շատ քիչ է կախված նման բաներից, ու  եթե դու իսկապես իրեն հարգում սիրում ես նա անպայման դա կզգա, նույնիսկ եթե իր անմիջական անունով դիմես:

----------

Դեկադա (02.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.11.2009), Կաթիլ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ թեման բացեցի, պարզվեց, որ քվերակել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ թե որի օգտին եմ քվեարկել  :LOL:  
Բայց կարծում եմ, որ ասելը ավելի հեշտացնում է հարաբերությունները, հատկապես եթե միասին են ապրում, չնայած, ընկերուհիս իր կեսուրին տիկին Անահիտ է դիմում, ու կողքից շատ սիրուն է նայվում։ Մի խոսքով՝ մարդս մարդ լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

Համենայն դեպս, որ մայրիկ ասեն, դրանից աշխարհը չի փլվի, որ չասեն էլ, նորից չի փլվի, այնպես որ ոնց ուզում են ասեն, կարևորը իրար հարգեն:

----------

Shushan-87 (06.12.2009), Tig (02.11.2009), Կաթիլ (16.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես չեմ նկատել իմ կյանքի ընթացքում, որ հարսը ««մամա»» չասի , մենակ լսել եմ կինոներում  ու հիմա կարդալով ,զգում եմ ,որ հիմա երիտասրադությունը ձգտում ա նմանվել հենց կինոների կենցաղին...

----------


## Արիացի

> Ճի՞շտ է արդյոք սկեսրոջը «մայրիկ» ասելը


Էդ կախված ա ամուսնուց  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

Մարդ ո՞նց կկարողանա իր մայրիկից բացի՝ ուրիշ մեկին «մայրիկ» ասել  :Blush: :

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարդ ո՞նց կկարողանա իր մայրիկից բացի՝ ուրիշ մեկին «մայրիկ» ասել :


Քո մաման տատիկիդ (պապայիդ կողմից բնականաբար) չի ասում?  :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Քո մաման տատիկիդ (պապայիդ կողմից բնականաբար) չի ասում?


Ասում ա: Բայց ես չեմ կարա, չգիտեմ  :Blush: : 
 Ամուսնուց ա կախված ամեն ինչ, համաձայն եմ: Աստված տա՝ ամուսինս ինձնից տենց բան չպահանջի  :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ասում ա: Բայց ես չեմ կարա, չգիտեմ : 
>  Ամուսնուց ա կախված ամեն ինչ, համաձայն եմ: Աստված տա՝ ամուսինս ինձնից տենց բան չպահանջի


Մինչև չամուսնանաս չես կարա ասես, բոլորն էլ ասում են իմ մաման միակն ա , հենց ամուսնանում են սուս-փուս ասում են:  :Wink:  :LOL: 

Ես սխալ եմ համարում այն, որ շատերը  հարգանքի նշան համարելով են ասում , էլ հարգանք ցուցաբերելու ուրիշ ձև չկա՞, դրանով ա որոշվում, թե՞ որ չասեն մամա, նշանակում ա չեն հարգում:  :Think:

----------

Երվանդ (16.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.12.2009), Կաթիլ (16.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ասում ա: Բայց ես չեմ կարա, չգիտեմ :


Դե իրանից հարցրու, ինքը կասի ոնց են ասում  :Smile: 



> Ամուսնուց ա կախված ամեն ինչ, համաձայն եմ: Աստված տա՝ ամուսինս ինձնից տենց բան չպահանջի


Կամ էլ հակառակը  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Կամ էլ հակառակը


 Ո՞նց՝ հակառակը  :Xeloq: 



> Մինչև չամուսնանաս չես կարա ասես, բոլորն էլ ասում են իմ մաման միակն ա , հենց ամուսնանում են սուս-փուս ասում են:


 Տեսնենք, տեսնենք  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ո՞նց՝ հակառակը 
> 
>  Տեսնենք, տեսնենք


Հակառակը երևի էն, որ դու ստիպես ամուսնուդ մամայիտ «մամա» ասի:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ո՞նց՝ հակառակը


Աստված տա, ամուսինդ պահանջի  :LOL:  Բայց ասեմ, որ դա պահանջելով չի, եթե մարդ իր կամքին հակառակ ա մի բան անում, ավելի լավ ա չանի :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ես սենց եմ մտածում. եթե պետք ա ասի «մամա», բայց էդ կնոջ հետ ամեն հարմար առիթով կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնի, ու՞մ ա պետք: Նույն ձևով էլ կարող ա մեկն էլ անունով դիմի, բայց հարգի ու շատ սիրի, իրար մեջ էլ շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ լինեն հարս ու կիսուր… 

Ասածս ինչ ա, եթե դա զուտ ձևի համար ա, թող ավելի լավ ա չլինի: Բայց և չեմ բացառում, որ կարող ա մաքուր սրտով «մամա» ուզենա ասել, էդ ամեն մեկի գործն ա, ամեն ընտանիքի, թե իրանք ոնց կորոշեն: 

Դե ես դեռ կիսուր չունեմ, որ ասեմ, թե ինքս ոնց կդիմեի, բայց նախնական տվյալներով () համարում եմ, որ շաաատ դժվար կլինի «մամա»-ով դիմել, ու երևի թե չեմ դիմի տենց: Չնայած եթե իմանամ կյանքի ու մահի խնդիր ա, կարող ա դիմեմ:  Մի խոսքով չգիտեմ դեռ:  

Ամեն դեպքում ոչ մի տարբերակին էլ քննադատորեն չեմ մոտենում:_

----------


## Մանուլ

> Աստված տա, ամուսինդ պահանջի  Բայց ասեմ, որ դա պահանջելով չի, եթե մարդ իր կամքին հակառակ ա մի բան անում, ավելի լավ ա չանի


 Օրինակ՝ կուրսում ընկերուհի ունեմ, որ նոր ա ամուսնացել: 18 տարեկան ա: Ամուսինն ուզում ա, որ իր մորը «մամ» ասի, բայց ինքը չի կարողանում: Քթի տակ ա ասում, կամ էլ կոչական չի օգտագործում, սպասում ա, մինչև նայի իրան, որ մի բան ասի  :Jpit:  Ստիպված ա  :Xeloq:  



> Հակառակը երևի էն, որ դու ստիպես ամուսնուդ մամայիտ «մամա» ասի:


 Պապաս տատիկիս «մամ» ա ասում մեկ-մեկ  :Smile: : Ամեն ինչ վերաբերմունքից ա գալիս: Ում էլ տենց վերաբերվեին, կասեր: Հետևաբար՝ նաև ես  ::}:  Բայց չեմ ուզում  :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Նոր սիրելի ամուսնյակիս հետ էտ հարցի շուրջ «վիճում էինք»  :Jpit:  
Ուրեմն ես էն կարծիքին եմ , որ մայրիկ անվանելը հայերի մոտ գալիսա հնուց, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ նախկինում հարսին տղայի տուն են տարել փոքր տարիքից ու կիսուրնա մայրություն արել այդ փոքրիկ աղջկան մինչը դառնա աղջիկ, որ տա տղային ու դրա համար էլ դառելա մայր այդ աղջկա համար..
Ու հիմա որ դա հաշվի ենք առնում, մտածում եմ ինչպես պետքա ասենք մի 30 տարեկան կին, որը նորա պսակվել կիսուրին համարի իրեն մայր  :Think:  մի ձև նման բաները վեր են ածվում ձևականությունների, չգիտեմ...
Ես ինքս դա նորմալ երևույթ եմ համարում հայ իրականության մեջ, և չասելը երբեք հարգանքի բացակայություն ու դրա նման բան չեմ համարի... Ավելի լավա չասես, քան թե պետքա ստիպված ասես հանուն ինչ-որ  ընդունված կարգի համար : Մարդ կա լավ էլ մամայա ասում, բայց հարմար առիթը բաց չի թողնում հարևանների ու բարեկամների մոտ մի լավ բամբասի այդ կնոջից/ որը չեր անի սեփական մոր հանդեպ, իսկ մարդ էլ կա չի ասում, բայց խորին հարգանքա տածում այն կնոջ հանդեպ ով կյանքա տվել իր սիրելիին  :Smile: 

Ինքս դեռ չեմ ասել  :Jpit:   ուղղակի առիթ չի եղել, նրանից շատ հեռու եմ ապրում ու շփումս միայն հեռախոսովա, համարում եմ բնական: Այ եթե հետը ապրեի միգուցե ասեի, չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ ասող եմ էլի  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.12.2009), A.r.p.i. (16.12.2009), Yeghoyan (16.12.2009), Արիացի (16.12.2009), Դեկադա (16.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինքս դեռ չեմ ասել   ուղղակի առիթ չի եղել, նրանից շատ հեռու եմ ապրում ու շփումս միայն հեռախոսովա, համարում եմ բնական: Այ եթե հետը ապրեի միգուցե ասեի, չգիտեմ, *բայց գիտեմ, որ ասող եմ էլի*


Այ սենց խելոք հարս են տուն բերում :Cool:  :Jpit:

----------

Yeghoyan (16.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (16.12.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Չասելու մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց ասելն էլ առանձնապես ծանր չի լինի կարծում եմ, եթե սիրում ես կողակցիդ, նրա մայրն էլ ինչ-որ չափով քոնն ա դառնում ու դա ամենևին չի նշանակում 2-րդ մայր ունենալ, կամ մոռանալ/փոխել հարազատ մորը: Ավելին՝ վիրավորական եմ համարում, երբ ամուսնու մորը ինչ-որ բան ասելիս հենց էնպես օդի մեջ են ասում, ոչ մի ձևով չուղղելով խոսքը կիսուրին, կարծում եմ հենց էդ «վերացական» դիմելաձևն էլ շատ անգամ նեղվելու, կոնֆլիկտների առաջացման սերմ ա հանդիսանում:
Նշվածների մեջ տեսա միայն էնպիսի օրինակներ, որ կամ մամա ասում են զուտ ձևական ու չեն հարգում, կամ էլ հարգում են, բայց մամա չեն ասում: 
Ես էլ ասեմ, որ լինում են նաև էնպիսի դեպքեր, որ համ հարգում են, համ սիրում են, համ էլ մամ են ասում  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (16.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կներեք էլի էտ բոլոր նեղվողները, ասենք որ փողոցում անծանոթ կնոջը մայրիկ եք ասում էլի մտածու՞մ եք որ ինքը ձեր մայրիկը չի՞ ու հատուկ չեք ասում:  :Pardon:

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.12.2009), Արիացի (16.12.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Արդեն մեկուկես տարի է ինչ ամուսնացած եմ, սակայն մինչ օրս սկեսրոջս մայրիկ չեմ ասել: Չի ստացվում: Շատ կցանկանայի, որ կարողանայի արտաբերել այդ բառը, սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում: 
Անչափ դժվար է օդում խոսելը, սպասել, թե երբ կնայի ինձ, որ դիմեմ իրեն, կամ երբ պետք է լինում հեռվից կանչել, գնում հասնում եմ էնտեղ, որ մի բան ասեմ: 
Սկեսուրս հոյակապ կին է: Ես անչափ երջանիկ կզգամ ինձ, եթե կարողանամ նրա նման սկեսուր լինել: Անչափ հարգում ու սիրում եմ նրան, բայց չեմ կարող նրան մամ ասել պարզապես ասած լինելու համար, դա սրտաբուխ պիտի լինի, պիտի առանց մտածելու լինի: Իսկ եթե երկար-բարակ մտածես ասել-չասելու վերաբերյալ, ու ինքդ քեզ ստիպես ասել, դա առնվազն կեղծավորություն կլինի:

----------

Մանուլ (16.12.2009), Ուլուանա (16.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.12.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Կներեք էլի էտ բոլոր նեղվողները, ասենք որ փողոցում անծանոթ կնոջը մայրիկ եք ասում էլի մտածու՞մ եք որ ինքը ձեր մայրիկը չի՞ ու հատուկ չեք ասում:


Երևի նաև ինձ նկատի ունեք  :Blush: : Անծանոթ կնոջը երբեք «մայրիկ» չեմ ասել, ոչ էլ «մորաքույր» կամ նման մի բան  :Pardon:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Հնուց եկած ավանդույթ ա, իհարկե բոլոր տղերքն էլ կուզենան, որ մայրիկ ասեն, բայց չգիտեմ չեմ ճանաչում տենց տղա ով իրա զոնքանչին մայրիկ ասի, որովհետև շատ բարդ է, մարդ մի մայր ունի չի պատահում երբ երկու մայր է ծնում, ինչքան էլ տղայի մայրը ասի իմ տղու կինը իմ աղջիկնա մեկա տենց չի, մեկա էտ աղջկա մայրը իր սրտում եղած, իրեն,պահած, իրեն շոյած կինն ա, եթե ես ամուսնանամ ու ինձ կինս ասի պտի մորս մամա ասես կասեմ «գի՞ժ ես Գոքոր :LOL: », դրա համար էլ մի հատ պտի մեզ պատկերացնենք այդ իրավիճակում, որ հասկանանք ինչքան դժվար ա աղջկա համար: Չեմ հավատում որ աղջիկը երբ առաջին անգամ մայրիկ է ասում առանց կաշկանդվելու, առանց մեկ վայրկյան մտածելու, առանց կմկմալու ասի:

*Մոդերատորական։ Խնդրում եմ պահպանել համակարգչային կետադրության կանոնները, մասնավորապես՝ յուրաքանչյուր կետադրական նշանից հետո բացատ դնել։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է։*

----------


## ministr

Կինս նույնիսկ նշանված ժամանակվանիցա ասում  :Smile:  Տենց մի նայեք ես չեմ ստիպել  :Jpit:

----------

Yeghoyan (16.12.2009), Արիացի (16.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ու հիմա որ դա հաշվի ենք առնում, մտածում եմ ինչպես պետքա ասենք մի 30 տարեկան կին, որը նորա պսակվել կիսուրին համարի իրեն մայր  մի ձև նման բաները վեր են ածվում ձևականությունների, չգիտեմ...
> Ես ինքս դա *նորմալ երևույթ եմ համարում* հայ իրականության մեջ, և չասելը երբեք հարգանքի բացակայություն ու դրա նման բան չեմ համարի... Ավելի լավա չասես, քան թե պետքա ստիպված ասես հանուն ինչ-որ  ընդունված կարգի համար : Մարդ կա լավ էլ մամայա ասում, բայց հարմար առիթը բաց չի թողնում հարևանների ու բարեկամների մոտ մի լավ բամբասի այդ կնոջից/ որը չեր անի սեփական մոր հանդեպ, իսկ մարդ էլ կա չի ասում, բայց խորին հարգանքա տածում այն կնոջ հանդեպ ով կյանքա տվել իր սիրելիին


Նոր արդեն ոչ բժժած, սթափ կարդացի(կիսաքուն վիճակում էի գրել երեկ) ու մոտս նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, կարծես դեմ եմ ասելուն  :Think:  կարդում էի , որպես ուրիշի գրած.
Ընդգծածս մասից նման տպավորություն ստացա: Այդտեղ պետք է նշեի ասելն եմ համարում բնական, նորմալ երևույթ և ոչ թե չասելը, հաշվի առնելով մեր բարքերը, մեր հասարակության մեջ եղած կարծրատիպերը, մենթալիտետը:

Մինիստրն ասումա կինս նշանված ժամանակա ասել անգամ, մինչը ամուսնանալը, գիտե՞ս ես միշտ այ էտ երևույթի վրա զարմացել եմ, նաև նախանձել նման աղջիկներին, որ կարողանում են ասել դեռ չամուսնացած: Ամուսնությունը կարծես պարտադրանքի հաջորդ քայլն էլի լինի: 
Երբ դեռ չէինք ամուսնացել, կիսուր-մայրիկիս դիմում էի, դե սովորության համաձայն տյոտյա, ճանաչում էի դեռ վաղուց ու մտքումս դեռ ամուսնանալ չկար  :Jpit: ուղղակի արդեն երկար տարիներ տղայի ընկերուհին էի, կողքից մեկն ասեց ինչի մայրիկ չես ասում, զարմացել էի: Հետո ինքն էլ մինչև ես պատասխանեմ ասեց. ոնց ուզումա նենց էլ կարա դիմի, տեղ մի բան չկա: Ինքնա որոշողը, կարևորը ինքը լավ զգա: Լավ հիշում եմ, մեր տանն էինք :Rolleyes:  Ու ընդհանրապես ես իրեն շատ  հարգում եմ հենց իրա այ էտ պարզության համար, որ ձևականությունների հետևից չի ընկնի ինչա թե տղային ամուսնացնելու հաջորդ օրը հետաքրքրասեր հարևանների մի խումբ վազելով գալիս հարցնումա արդեն մամա ասումա  :Bad:  զզվում եմ տենց բաներից, գիտեմ, որ տենցա, որովհետև հենց ինձ հազար անգամ տարբեր մարդիկ  էն ժուլիկավարի, մթամ ուզում են բան իմանան ու հարցնում են ասում ես արդեն, թե՞ չէ  :Angry2:  տո ձեր ինչ գործ, էտ ի՞նչ կարևորա, կյանքի նպատակ են սարքել գլուխները այլոց ընտանիքների գործերի մեջ մտցնելը:
Մի դեպք էլ պատմեմ ու վերջ  :Blush: 
Ուրեմն մի անգամ  հեռախոսով խուսում են երկու մայրիկներ ու կիսուր մայրիկս/էտ ժամանակ հլա նշանված էինք կարծեմ/  մամայիս ինձնից գովումա (իմ մաման ինձ հակառակնա, միշտ կբողոքի էլի  :This: ) ասումա, որ ինձ շատա սիրում իրա աղջկա պես ու սիրտբարակ բաներ, մամաս էլ իրեն չի կորցնում թե. «էլ մի, մի փորձի պատմության անիվը շուռ տալ, հլա ոչ մի կիսուր իրա հարսից տենց գոհ չի եղել, ինչ մնաց մի հատ էլ սիրի»  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.12.2009), Farfalla (16.12.2009), Արիացի (16.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (16.12.2009), Կաթիլ (16.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013), Փոքրիկ (16.12.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ու ընդհանրապես ես իրեն շատ  հարգում եմ հենց իրա այ էտ պարզության համար, որ ձևականությունների հետևից չի ընկնի ինչա թե տղային ամուսնացնելու հաջորդ օրը հետաքրքրասեր հարևանների մի խումբ վազելով գալիս հարցնումա արդեն մամա ասումա  զզվում եմ տենց բաներից,


Հա, *Լուս* մեր էն հետաքրքրասեր հարևաններն էլ են հարցրել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Փիսիկ

Ոչ պարտադիր ա, ոչ էլ հարկավոր ա: ես իմ սկեսրոջը շաաատ եմ սիրում, հարգում, հարազատ ու սիրելի մարդ ա, բայց մամա չեմ կարա ասեմ  :Sad:  ուղակի մարդուն, որպես հարազատ ընկեր եմ ընդունում, դրվածքն ինքն էդպես ա դրել, էդպես եմ մարդուն ընդունել, չի ստացվի մամա-ն ինչքան էլ փորձեմ: Մի անգամ պատահական ասեցի, զգացի ուրախացավ, սիրտը լցվեց, բայց ներքուստ զգաց, որ իսկական չէր, թեման չքննարկվեց ու փակվեց գնաց: Ես նույնիսկ ինձ մեծացրած տատիկիս մամա չեմ ասել... Որ մեկ-մեկ ալարում եմ, մամային էլ մամա չեմ ասում =)
մի ահավոր բան ասեմ? ընկերուհուս մայրը մահացած ա, ամուսնու տանը ստիպում են սկսեսրոջը մամա ասի  :Sad:  չեմ հարգում իրանց դրա համար հատկապես!

----------


## keyboard

Յա, բա զոքանչին մամա ասելը ու?ր ա: :LOL: 
Կարծում եմ շատ անհատականա էս հարցը, ես օրինակ գիտեմ երբ սկեսուրը հարսին խնդրել է, որ իրեն անունով դիմի, գիտեմ դեպքեր, որ մարդիկ դրա համար ընտանիք են քանդել և այլն:
Քվեարկել եմ պարտադիր չէ տարբերակը:
Մարդ մի մայր և մի հայր ունի, ու ինչքան էլ զոքանչս լավը լինի իրար մամա չեմ ասի, ինչպես ասում են մասկվիչը մաշնա չի, զոքանչը մամա չի:
Կարծում եմ շատ բան սկեսրոջից է կախված, թե հարսին ոնց կընդունի ու հարսը ոնց կտրամադրվի իրեն, երբ ծնողների հետ են ապրում ամուսինները, բարդանում է հարցը բայց երբ առանձին մի քիչ հեշտանում է, միշտ չեն տեսնում իրար:

----------

Agni (08.02.2010), Cassiopeia (08.02.2010), Դեկադա (08.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Անչափ դժվար է օդում խոսելը, սպասել, թե երբ կնայի ինձ, որ դիմեմ իրեն, կամ երբ պետք է լինում հեռվից կանչել, գնում հասնում եմ էնտեղ, որ մի բան ասեմ:


Ամուսնացած չեմ, բայց ես էս նույնն զգացել եմ բոլորովին հակառակ բանից. երբ «օտար կնոջը» չգիտեի ինչպես դիմել, քանի որ ոչ մի տարբերակը սրտովս չէր ու կեղծ կլիներ, բացի _մամ_ :Love: , _մամուլь_ :Love:  տարբերակներից: Դաժան զգացողություն էր :Blush: :


Հ.Գ.
Իմ մամային էլ շատ եմ սիրում :Tongue: :

----------


## PetrAni

Ինչպես ոմանք նկատեցին ճիշտն այն է ինչ ընդունելի է
երկու կողմի համար էլ: Ես ամուսնացած եմ և սկեսրոջս ասում եմ
<<մամ>>, իսկ լինում են դեպքեր նաև, որ ասում եմ <<մամ ջան>>,
ինչու ոչ նաև <<մամի>> :Smile:  տարբեր ընտանիքներում տարբեր դրվածք
է տվյալ հարցի շուրջ: Իմ մտած ընտանիքում,համենայն դեպս, դա պարտադիր է:
Ի սեր Աստծո, կասեմ, դա ինձ համար բոլորովին էլ դժվար չի եղել հենց այն
պարզ պատճառով , որ մանկուց էդպես եմ դաստիարակվել, հետևաբար այդպես
էլ մտածել եմ, որ կանեմ:
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար դա այն *եզակի* հարցերից է, որոնցում ես կզիջեի ու զիջել եմ: 
Դա չի նշանակում, որ սկեսուրս ինձ համար մայր է դառնում, կամ հավասար է մորս: :Shok:  
Դա հարգանքի դրսևորման ձև է: Ուզենաս էլ մոր պես վերաբերվել, մեկ է սկեսուրը
սկեսուր է, նրա սրտում քեզ համար ցավելու տեղ չկա կամ եղացն էլ խղճուկ քիչ է :Sad: :
Բայց եթե *այդ մի բառով* քո ամուսնության մեջ մի խնդիր պակսելու է, ու դրանով 
պայմանավորված է լինելու այն որոշակի վերաբերմունքը (նորմալ, լավ, թե շատ լավ), որ 
կունենան քո նկատմամբ, ապա խնդրեմ, ես կասեի ու ասում եմ  :Xeloq:

----------

Yeghoyan (09.05.2010), Էլիզե (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ծով

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ ինձ համար դժվար կլինի մամա ասել, որովհետև ես ամբողջ կյանքս մայրիկ եմ ասել...լօլ
Իրան էլ դժվար կլինի մայրիկ լսել...դաաա..ի՞նչ եմ անելու...վայ կիկոս ջան...

----------


## Էլիզե

Երբ մորաքրոջս աղջիկը ամուսնացավ, պապաս մի հետաքրքիր միտք արտահայտեց`  "Աղջիկ ջան,սկեսրոջդ պիտի դիմես ինչ որ անունով, չէ? տարբեր անուններ կան` Գայան, Գոհար, Սուսան.......  իմացի էտ կնոջ անունն էլ ՄԱՄԱ ա կամ ՄԱՄԱ ՋԱՆ ա..."
ես իմ բոլոր ընկերուհիներին, ովքեր էտ հարցի շուրջ շատ են մտածում ու դժվարանում են ՄԱՄԱ բառն ասելուց` էս նույն խորհուրդն եմ տալիս.... շատերին օգնում ա  :Wink:

----------

